# How to DARKEN light areas of face??!!!



## MisaMayah (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi everyone..because of my eczema my complexion has darkened over the years due to the abuse it's gone through.

The problem I have is that my nose is still my original skin complexion which is very very different (much lighter) than the rest of my face!!! eek =(

Any advice on how I could match my lnose to the rest of my face??? ( I have a pic on my profile for an idea, although it doesn't show the extent of difference because of the flash!)

Should I lighten the rest of my face (might look grey?!) or darken my nose??
I'm using studio fix powder in NC43 at the mo cos it gives me 'good' coverage and moisturecover concealer.

Please HELP! ANYTHING!


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 8, 2007)

we are often more conscious of things we find "wrong" in ourselves than anyone else is - are you SURE that the tone of your skin is that much different???  it honestly doesn't look noticeably lighter at all.

if you REALLY feel self-conscious about it, i would first try a sample of foundation the next darkest shade (NC 44) and use it only on that area.  you might want to try a lighter, liquid foundation (Select SPF) and make sure you blend it carefully at the edges.

good luck!


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 8, 2007)

we are often more conscious of things we find "wrong" in ourselves than anyone else is - are you SURE that the tone of your skin is that much different???  it honestly doesn't look noticeably lighter at all.

if you REALLY feel self-conscious about it, i would first try a sample of foundation the next darkest shade (NC 44) and use it only on that area.  you might want to try a lighter, liquid foundation (Select SPF) and make sure you blend it carefully at the edges.

good luck!


----------



## frocher (Aug 9, 2007)

They make full coverage foundations that mask skin discolorations, dermablend comes to mind.  If it bothers you might try that, but your skin tone looks pretty even to me.


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 9, 2007)

Just use a darker shade of foundation and contour with some bronzer, that'll look realistic. Btw, your skin looks pretty even to me..


----------



## MisaMayah (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Just use a darker shade of foundation and contour with some bronzer, that'll look realistic. Btw, your skin looks pretty even to me.._

 
Thanks hun...how do I contour??


----------



## MisaMayah (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm really not at all being paraniod. It is definitely there and definitely noticible!! I just put up a decent pic of me on my profile,lol and the flash helped to mask it!


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 10, 2007)

Juts swirl an angled blush brush or any brush in some bronzing powder, tap away the excess and apply lightly in a 'U' shape around the sides and tip of the nose.


----------



## MisaMayah (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks lovely i'll try that


----------

